# The Rest of my Flock!



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought I'd share the rest of my flock *I'm baby sitting Pistol*.

There's Billy a Pearly Conure,

Shiney a Creamino lovebird,

and Pistol an Abyssinian lovebird!

Billy is going to the vet tommrow for a cold so wish him well please!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just LOVE your birds, FuzzyWings!

Those expressions are just priceless!!

Sending warm healing thoughts for Billy and his Vet visit!!

Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too cute, Fuzzywings!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

All of your babies are beautiful! I have a peach face lovebird too and he is the clown of our family. I can only imagine how fun it is to have three .


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I love the picture of Shiney it is just too cute   



Yea 300 posts!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

SkyofAngels said:


> I love the picture of Shiney it is just too cute
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 300 posts!


Ditto!! They are all adorable. Best wishes to Billy on his vet visit. Congrats on 300 posts, SkyofAngels!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Gosh they're cute!


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

I forgot to mention I'm baby sitting Pistol for a breeder,

I'm saying he's mine because I MIGHT buy him off the breeder, still deciding.

There so much fun =) Thanks everyone.


----------

